# Truck History: 1939 GMC



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

There's a RR connection about half-way through.  









Truck History: 1939 GMC – First Year For The Legendary “Jimmy” Detroit Diesel — It’s Still Being Built 85 Years Later


The classic Detroit Diesel has become not just legendary, but iconic. Thanks to its two-stroke design, it always sounds like its revving twice as fast as it really is, and […]




www.curbsideclassic.com


----------



## Steve Rothstein (Jan 1, 2021)

When I got out of the Army the first time (1978), I took a job driving for North American Van Lines. I am not sure any more, but IIRC, the truck they used to teach us was a White. It had a Detroit two stroke diesel that would probably run backwards when it was started about 10% of the time. Haven't liked Detroit diesels ever since, even thoug they finally switched to four strokes and are probably a quality engine now..

It also had a Spicer transmission which had a different shift pattern than the Roadranger transmissions in general use. The truck I bought was a Freightliner with a 250 Cummins and a Roadranger 10 speed, so 90% of what we learned in that one week driving school was a waste and had to be relearned on the road.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

I wish more model train makers would do more of the older trucks/tractors and trailers….the modern ones don’t fit my modelling era….


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

They're out there Hobo.

Go to ebay and search "HO scale trucks". Granted you have to scroll through pages and pages to find ones from the transition era.









Classic Metal Works 31173 41/46 Chevy Tractor Trailer Lee Way Trucking HO 1 87 for sale online | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Classic Metal Works 31173 41/46 Chevy Tractor Trailer Lee Way Trucking HO 1 87 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com













Classic Metal Works 30563 1941-1946 Chevrolet Delivery Bottle Truck O-so 1 by 87 for sale online | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Classic Metal Works 30563 1941-1946 Chevrolet Delivery Bottle Truck O-so 1 by 87 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Oh, I know they are out there, but they are getting few and far between, as they haven’t made a lot of them for quite some time now…..

Here’s a couple of Athearn examples, the mushroom one has a 2005 date on it…..


























And, a fairly new aquisition, dated 4/30/2020….


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Vintage Trucks: Mack LT – Mack’s Big And Burly West Coast Truck


Given the vastly different operating conditions and regulations on the West Coast back in the 1940’s and 1950’s, like most of the big truck manufacturers, Mack had a special truck […]




www.curbsideclassic.com


----------

